# feedback on TCR Alliance



## guth_c (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone here own or at least have ridden a TCR Alliance? I'm thinking about upgrading from a Specialized Allez and would like to know about the ride (handling, stiffness, flex, etc.) 

Thanks.


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

I built up a 08 Alliance and I love it. My other bike was a full carbon Scattante.


----------



## guth_c (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I ended up getting a Cannondale CAAD9 with full Ultegra SL and Fulcrum Racing 5 Evolutions. The frame has less carbon than the Alliance but it's still surprisingly light and has a lot of zip in it.


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

Great choice! You can't go wrong with CAAD. Just ask anyone with a Cannondale!


----------



## guth_c (Dec 3, 2007)

I've done 2 century rides already on my 2 month old bike and it's been sweet! I get road rattle but I guess that's normal for an aluminum frame.


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup as the chain hits the chainstay. If your's doesn't have one, get a clear chainstay sticker/protector.

I forgot about aluminum noises because I had a all-carbon bike for a few years.


----------



## 105k (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a TCR Alliance 08 and she's a beauty. I can only compare it to my 05 OCR 2 and the difference is like night and day. She does the distance, and goes fast with less effort. She handles well, and the carbon on this bike really dampens the road shock. Wheels are Mavics which are good. Light weight, 20 speed and feels like a high performance machine. All you need to do is get the right size and go for it.


----------



## 105k (Aug 8, 2008)

As for the above 2 posts, its a composite frame with carbon top tube, forks, chain stay. Im yet to experience any rattle, or the chain hitting the chain stay. The only thing I have had is the chain rubbing against the front derailer from being in the highest and lowest two gears which it does say in the manual to avoid as its not optimal for best performance. This would be normal in any 20 speed.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

Good input. I just ordered an Alliance A0 and should get it next week. I will be sure to add some input to this thread.


----------



## Darin (Sep 6, 2008)

I rode 08 A0 Saturday. My favorite so far. I liked the handling and responsiveness. The LBS said theyd sell it for $300 off.

It's making me ask questions about the 09 Adv 2.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

I was able to take my TCR A0 out for this first time today. It road great and I did not experience any road rattle. Compared to my Schwinn Fastbook, the TCR is a much smoother and more responsive ride. It took some time to get used to the gearing difference, but the ride is worth it.


----------

